# Nremt-b last minute pointers?



## DetroitFD (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey guys
I take the exam tomorrow, and have been going over everything for a couple of weeks. Just wondering if there is anything specific I should. Review just prior to the exam. I know there are tons of questions they saw from, but any suggestions would help 

Wish me luck!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2013)

Get a good nights sleep. If you really need to review something, take a look at the bottom of a glass of wine. Good luck.


----------



## DetroitFD (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol!  I'm praying for a good nights sleep, but I am on shift at the firehouse and arsonists have been killing us. Didn't have the option to get today off, and then next exam isn't available for weeks, so tomorrow it is. Payers are appreciated, both for no arson, and for good test results!


----------



## medicgrimm (Jun 2, 2013)

You'll be fine the national registry is a stupid test but just stay confident with your training and remember your ABC's and safety priorities!


----------



## Mariemt (Jun 2, 2013)

ABCs.  Always


----------



## Mariemt (Jun 2, 2013)

DetroitFD said:


> Lol!  I'm praying for a good nights sleep, but I am on shift at the firehouse and arsonists have been killing us. Didn't have the option to get today off, and then next exam isn't available for weeks, so tomorrow it is. Payers are appreciated, both for no arson, and for good test results!


 I had a daughter in the hospital, hadn't slept in 2 days and eaten in about the same.  You can do it.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jun 2, 2013)

Adequate sleep and a good breakfest. No need to cram.... Do brush up on your vitals if you don't already know them.


----------



## DetroitFD (Jun 3, 2013)

I passed!!!  I didn't note the exact question number, but it was somewhere between 65 and 70.  As most others have said, I had no idea how I did.  There were very few "I know I got that one right" questions.  Following advice from here and other sources, I tried to eliminate wrong answers (such as giving oral glucose to an unresponsive patient) and be left with only plausible options.  But even then, 2 seemed to be competing for the top spot.  I defaulted to the "most important" or "most critical" answer and it seems to have worked.  There were a few questions that seemed to be paramedic level that I truly guessed on.  But most of it seemed to be a "slow and steady wins the race" type of thing.  They allow plenty of time, so I read, re-read and then re-read the harder ones.  Thanks for all the advice and input on the questions I posted.  It appears I have a position lined up to keep my skills and CE credits up, so I couldn't be happier.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Jun 4, 2013)

detroitfd said:


> i passed!!!  I didn't note the exact question number, but it was somewhere between 65 and 70.  As most others have said, i had no idea how i did.  There were very few "i know i got that one right" questions.  Following advice from here and other sources, i tried to eliminate wrong answers (such as giving oral glucose to an unresponsive patient) and be left with only plausible options.  But even then, 2 seemed to be competing for the top spot.  I defaulted to the "most important" or "most critical" answer and it seems to have worked.  There were a few questions that seemed to be paramedic level that i truly guessed on.  But most of it seemed to be a "slow and steady wins the race" type of thing.  They allow plenty of time, so i read, re-read and then re-read the harder ones.  Thanks for all the advice and input on the questions i posted.  It appears i have a position lined up to keep my skills and ce credits up, so i couldn't be happier.



congratulations!!


----------



## combiguy (Sep 9, 2013)

DetroitFD said:


> I passed!!!  I didn't note the exact question number, but it was somewhere between 65 and 70.  As most others have said, I had no idea how I did.  There were very few "I know I got that one right" questions.  Following advice from here and other sources, I tried to eliminate wrong answers (such as giving oral glucose to an unresponsive patient) and be left with only plausible options.  But even then, 2 seemed to be competing for the top spot.  I defaulted to the "most important" or "most critical" answer and it seems to have worked.  There were a few questions that seemed to be paramedic level that I truly guessed on.  But most of it seemed to be a "slow and steady wins the race" type of thing.  They allow plenty of time, so I read, re-read and then re-read the harder ones.  Thanks for all the advice and input on the questions I posted.  It appears I have a position lined up to keep my skills and CE credits up, so I couldn't be happier.


where have you applied? I live in the detroit metro area and am looking for any hiring agencies...


----------



## DetroitFD (Sep 9, 2013)

I know Medstar is hiring and I think their hq is in my Clemens. I believe superior is hiring as well. And I know Detrot ems is accepting apps too.


----------



## Rockies (Sep 14, 2013)

Know your birth complications.


----------



## UKMEDICARABIA (Sep 14, 2013)

Get rest.... Keep in the back of your mind. Safe practice....


----------



## Emtsgv (Sep 15, 2013)

DetroitFD said:


> Hey guys
> I take the exam tomorrow, and have been going over everything for a couple of weeks. Just wondering if there is anything specific I should. Review just prior to the exam. I know there are tons of questions they saw from, but any suggestions would help
> 
> Wish me luck!



First off, good luck, and you are going to pass !

now after that, GO BASIC this is the EMT-b remember that


AIRWAY
BREATHING
CIRCULATION! 


think of it as a safety test and let us know what happens!


eat a good breakfast and don't study anymore u got this bud


----------

